# PV FM3 visa facilitator



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi

We live in Puerto Vallarta and are looking for a recommendation for someone to facilitate our FM3 renewal in September this year. We got our first one in GTO and have since moved to PV. Any contacts would be helpful.

thanks


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would either ask on the PV message board or go to the migra office and ask one of the many facilitators at the front of the office....you can recognize them by the the fat brief cases or arm full of 
legal sized folders.........


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks...that would have been the obvious option! I think i found one anyway...I'll be sure to post here the info if they turn out to be any good.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Is PV Migration so difficult that one needs a facilitator?


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Is PV Migration so difficult that one needs a facilitator?


no idea-SMA was not very busy and probably would have been easy. I just dont have time to do it all myself-i would rather pay the 70 bucks and have someone else do it all for me. Plus with young kids it is more of a pain than anything...


----------

